
How Do Rent-Burdened New Yorkers Cope? - sauravjain
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/08/23/nyregion/rent-stabilized-tenants-income-new-york.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
tinygopher
The rent here is insane. The prices these people are paying are on the cheaper
side of things.

